# 68 GTO quarter window seal/trim



## G1K (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi all, first post here.

I have a 68 GTO that is getting a little face lift. The outside seal that goes between the quarter window and the exterior is shot. Attached photo for reference.

I've looked through some of the restoration and re-pop sellers and can't find this piece. Does it come preshaped, or is it sold in a straight length and bent to fit the opening as needed?

Is there a good guide on how to refit the new piece?











Thanks for any help.

Ryan


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

https://www.gtoforum.com/f130/quality-window-felts-131461/#/topics/131461


----------

